# StormForce engine



## hardwoodlands (Dec 4, 2017)

I recently acquired a Craftsman snowblower with a StormForce engine. Got it running, but it runs at full throttle. Can't find the throttle lever. It's a StormForce 291cc.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Look on top under the choke knob . . . might be there. Otherwise, it is the full throttle variety. Just be glad everything isn't like that.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

most of the newer ones do not have any throttle, Either on or off, Cost cutting and who really uses the throttle anyway. It's full the move snow then off for most people.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm not a big fan of the no throttle engines . . . just doesn't seem right warming up the engine at full throttle.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

I'd b


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

my snotek is a no throttle control /wide open setup. dont like it running at wot cold , maybe it helps with cold start lubrication ?


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

My concession to my 51 yr old machine is to run it about 3/4 speed, and runs and throws just fine. So yeah I like a throttle.
Sid


----------



## sciphi (May 5, 2014)

It gets the oil hot and moving around faster. These little engines typically use splash lubrication. Even cold oil on something is better than no oil. And, no idle jet or throttle assembly to make, which cuts a few pennies from the per unit cost, and eliminates a point for warranty service down the road. 

From an engine makers perspective, it's a good thing. Most folks won't touch the throttle anyhow, so why put one on? From our perspective, not so much.


----------



## Blosumsno (Dec 7, 2016)

My '03 Snapper has a throttle but the '16 Toro Snowmaster doesn't.


----------

